

Show HN: Startup Idea Prompts – Generate from YC's RFS and A16Z's 16 Things - whysonot
http://ideasex.org/prompts/

======
drglitch
"How can we use Pharmaceuticals to solve a problem in Hollywood 2.0?" ... and
i thought that problem has long been solved? :)

